# Bốc Xếp Giá Rẻ Và Cho Thuê Lao Động Tại TPHCM



## gacon.050201 (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

Dịch vụ bốc xếp trọn gói là gì?​Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa trọn gói TPHCM là sử dụng con người hoặc các loại xe chuyên dụng để di chuyển hàng hóa đến vị trí yêu cầu của khách hàng. Hiện tại dịch vụ này của công ty Nhân Lực Kiến Vàng thường được sử dụng tại các nhà ga, sân bay, kho xưởng, khu công nghiệp,…





Những dịch vụ bốc xếp phổ biến của chúng tôi có thể kể đến như:​
Cho thuê công nhân bốc xếp tính theo ngày hoặc giờ
Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng nông sản, hải sản
Dịch vụ bốc xếp kho bãi, nhà xưởng
Cho thuê công nhân kỹ thuật tháo gỡ lắp ráp và chỉ đạo kỹ thuật
Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa siêu thị, thiết bị công nghệ
Dịch vụ bốc xếp vật tư thiết bị xây dựng
Nhận bốc xếp trên xuống hàng hóa theo tháng hoặc đơn hàng
Dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa, hành lý cho khách du lịch tại sân bay và cảng.
Vì sao nên chọn dịch vụ bốc xếp của Nhân Lực Kiến Vàng?
Kiến Vàng được nhiều công ty, doanh nghiệp tin tưởng và đánh giá cao về  sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín trong nhiều năm.





Cam kết của dịch vụ chúng tôi​Dịch vụ bốc xếp của Kiến Vàng luôn có những chuyên viên tư vấn, lên kế hoạch cụ thể trước khi thi công.

Kiến Vàng cung cấp một đội ngũ nhân công bốc xếp đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí nhanh – trẻ – khỏe được đào tạo bài bản từ kỹ năng bốc xếp, kỷ luật lao động đến trách nhiệm khi thực hiện công việc.

Hàng hóa của quý khách sẽ được bốc xếp đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối khi các nhân công của chúng tôi vận chuyển.

Kinh phí khi sử dụng dịch vụ bốc xếp hàng hóa của Kiến Vàng luôn luôn là rẻ nhất, tiết kiệm chi phí tối đa phù hợp với ngân sách của quý doanh nghiệp.

Công ty của chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách ở bất kỳ thời điểm nào bao gồm cả ngày nghỉ hoặc lễ tết.




Liên hệ với chúng tôi​CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI TỔNG HỢP KIẾN VÀNG

Địa chỉ: An Tịnh, Trảng Bàng, Tây Ninh, Việt Nam.

CN1: 28/8 đường Song Hành – Phường Tân Hưng Thuận – Quận 12 – TP HCM.

CN2: 169: Đỗ Xuân Hợp, Phường Phước Long B, Quận 9, Tp.HCM.

CN3: 112 Võ Thị Sáu, Huyện Dĩ An, Tỉnh Bình Dương.

Hotline tư vấn: 0939.003.008.

Zalo tư vấn: 0939.003.008.


----------

